# Toby Bailey and the Knicks



## Mongolmike (Jun 11, 2002)

geesh, I saw he signed as a FA with NY.... there's a name from the past! After his freshman year... he fell off the map! I thought this guy was the next Kobe or something! Did he end up with a good career at UCLA? Guy has good size and was real athletic..... anybody think he can make the Knicks roster?


----------



## Devestata (May 29, 2002)

:laugh: I say yes!


----------



## <<<D>>> (Jul 15, 2002)

I heard he was part of UCLA's Championship team, my brother had just told me that. If he brings athleticsm, size and skills, then their ya go!!! I'm assuming he's a 2 or 3....right?


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b><<<D>>></b>!
> I heard he was part of UCLA's Championship team, my brother had just told me that. If he brings athleticsm, size and skills, then their ya go!!! I'm assuming he's a 2 or 3....right?


He's a 2 hes 6' 5" and cant shoot. He wont make the Knicks and if he does hes gone before the seasons over. He can JUMP though


----------



## <<<D>>> (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BEEZ</b>!
> He can JUMP though


Is he known for any......Sickk Dunxx!!


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b><<<D>>></b>!
> 
> 
> Is he known for any......Sickk Dunxx!!


a few in college, but that was a while ago and its a reason he hasnt been able to stick in the league


----------



## Turtle219 (Jul 23, 2002)

toby athletic? oh my goodness... he had decent athleticism and not known for any dunks. oh my... he's just another UCLA guy like the O'bannon brothers that can only play college style basketball, Baron Davis had better dunks than that foo but then again BD was crazier in college than now so that doesn't say much. 

Anyways bailey sucks, he couldn't even play for the Suns when they had no real 2.... what the hell does that say! If he makes it the Knicks have hit bottom.


----------



## <<<D>>> (Jul 15, 2002)

He played for the Suns  
Was this recently or a few yrs ago, cause I don't remember seeing him play or even hearing his name


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

if this tells you anything he never made the bulls in training camp as a walk on a couple of years ago.


----------



## Turtle219 (Jul 23, 2002)

Selected by the Los Angeles Lakers in the second round (45th pick overall) of the 1998 NBA Draft. Traded by the Lakers to the Phoenix Suns for future considerations on 6/24/98. 2 year stint there then got cut.


----------



## Turtle219 (Jul 23, 2002)

my friend said that he got signed by the knicks, and no i don't have a link to show as proof, just leting u kno what i heard. most likely due to spree's hand injury.


----------



## Mongolmike (Jun 11, 2002)

*Um, yeah*

Bailey's signing with the Knicks about 5 days ago was the whole point in the start of this thread.... you're a little slow, turtle. Lol... get it? Slow. Turtle. Heh, heh, heh. I crack myself up.....


----------

